# shoe name for my new horse



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

No one?


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

London Fog
City Lights
British Summer (or, Prepare For A British Summer)
Britania (Old Roman name for Britain)
Londinium (Old Roman name for London)


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Can we see some pics?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

-Magically In Londan
-Shesa Londan Gal
-High Steppin in Londan 
-Magic Night
-London Night


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I never change horses names... I think that's bad ju-ju...

how about Maggie's London Dreams or The Magic of London (and then the Maggie didn't REALLY get changed because it could be short for Magic...)


----------



## EquitationStar (Mar 3, 2009)

It's bad luck to change a horse's name. :S My friend changed her horse's name and he went lame a month later. He's been off for a year now.  Just my opinion though. 

But anyways... 
I like 'London Fog' and 'City Lights' out of the ones suggested so far.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Werewolf in London (*nerd*)


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

How about...London Calling...in keeping with the music references.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Ooh, I like that one better


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont believe in superstisions. I changed rowdys name and nothing went wrong.
I really like Londan Fog.

I was thinking of another one, how bout... Night Light Londan.

I am getting her tommorow so i will get pics.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Just curious, are you misspelling London on purpose?


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Spastic_Dove said:


> Ooh, I like that one better


Thanks SD... I now cannot get that song out of my head. hehehe


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just thought i would make it different SD.


----------

